# GBAtemp Not Loading



## xShinobi (Feb 26, 2008)

Recently, when I try to access GBAtemp my browser says 'Cannot find server at GBAtemp.net'.
I am able to access it sometimes, but not all the time.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(firephoenix756 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Recently, when I try to access GBAtemp my browser says 'Cannot find server at GBAtemp.net'.
> I am able to access it sometimes, but not all the time.



Happens to me as well. GBAtemp needs new server


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok. Glad to know it's not only me.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 26, 2008)

yep, same here, very very slooow to load, you would think some major game has been released or something.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 26, 2008)

It works as good as usual for me


----------



## tjas (Feb 26, 2008)

It's been working perfect for me..


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2008)

It's very difficult to tell where this comes from.

The site loads perfectly for me and for some people, and for many others it won't load (unless using a proxy).
I don't have an explanation but I'll try to solve this issue using regular procedures: restarting server, tweaking the DNS configuration, etc..


----------



## Osaka (Feb 26, 2008)

It's working for me now. it wasn't before


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 26, 2008)

Happening to me as well


----------



## Austinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep i got it before too, then refreshed  a minute later and it was fine


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2008)

Same as Austinz here. Flushed my windows DNS and initially no change so I guess it was something a bit higher.

Also while Costello tweaks server side you might try openDNS or something similar:
http://www.opendns.com/

If you want proxies:
http://www.samair.ru/proxy/


----------



## Rayder (Feb 26, 2008)

This is the first time since 10PM (EST) yesterday that I've been able to login.   Maybe it has something to do with the gnarly storm that's raging through the USA right now.

Seems to be working fine now though.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 26, 2008)

Finally works for me. Didn't yesterday.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 26, 2008)

I had troubling accessing the site from work all day.  I got home and was able to do it fine, but got the same server issues.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe a Denial of Service (DOS) attack type of thing?


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, if it were the case no one would be able to access the site at all.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 26, 2008)

the site is running really fast for me
very odd that it's only certain people having problems


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 26, 2008)

It was slow for me last night, but it's fine now. Strange indeed.


----------



## dice (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I'm having no problems...


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 26, 2008)

Site was so slow it wouldn't even load last night, but it seems to be ok again.


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 26, 2008)

Recently, when I try to access GBAtemp my browser says 'Cannot find server at GBAtemp.net'.
I am able to access it sometimes, but not all the time.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 26, 2008)

I had problems either yesterday or the day before.  It couldn't find the server.  I tried again an hour or so later and everything was fine.  I just put it down to too many people coming onto the forum.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 26, 2008)

I also could not access the site for several hours


----------



## JPH (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> It was slow for me last night, but it's fine now. Strange indeed.



Yeah, same here.

It was slow last night, but now it's OK.

If it is ever slow for you guys, you can always go thru the VTunnel Proxy or another proxy and the site should run like normal


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm, it wouldn't load for me yesterday.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 26, 2008)

I could not get on at all, last night. I would either get cannot connect to server errors or it would load the banner at the top and that would be it. Everything seems to be working fine now though.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 26, 2008)

Happends to me too. Your not alone.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 29, 2008)

I can access the boards, but for some of my friends they get a message saying that the board is offline.


----------

